# What is better for hard bass?



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

I have 2 12" kicker cvr's, and it hits ok, but i want to feel a harder and deeper bass. after wasting my time to find out 3 12" subs sounds like crap, i went back to using 2. 

do you think if i get a good 15" sub, it will give me the bass i have been looking for?

my amp should be enough power to push the 2 12"s hard. i think the subs max out and sometimes give me a shitty bass. maybe its the subs im using?

it is in my 99 honda accord.

i'd like to get some hard bass, and i dont think my 2 12"s are giving me what i want. 

i am using a RF 1500.1bd amp.


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

How much you looking to spend to get one good 15 sub?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

damn, this could be tough..
u want hard bass...but that varies with ppl...

i have had 10s 12s n 15s...and friends with 10s n 12s..

first...im suprised the 3 12s sounded like crap...some ppl say only certain subs should be ran in 3's (ie JL Audio) but...the 3 12s, if anything should of been louder.

second...the 15 will give you deeper (lower) bass that 10s/12s may not get.....and can hit hard too.

my friend had 2 10" in a sealed box(in a hatchback tho) and it hit VERY hard where youre almost gasping for air cuz it hits yours chest......but even tho it hit hard and clean there was hardly any rumble(im assuming you want that)

personally I hate the comp vrs ...you are running good wattage so thats good.

comparing my one 10" to my two 15" subs....the only diff i feel/hear is that the 15s get a hell of a lot lower....(which is the soundwaves I cant really hear, only feel)

i would say try a nice 15" sub...the choice is yours...from Alpine Type R, to a Brahma, W6, L7

my 15s rattle the hell outta everything cuz the low bass (its like a massage) :biggrin: 
too bad you didnt live close..you could use my 15s


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

3 15" Diamond Audios on a huge ass Memphis amp. Game over.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

nice 15 will get low, i mean u can make those 12s get low with the right box design.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

thanks for the comments. 


hatchbacks sound good with anything..lol

i had a jl 15" a few years ago, but i had no use for it and left it ourside and it got destroyed, little did i know i should have kept it inside.  

like i said, it hits good, but i know it can hit better with the right subs. 
the 12"s dont really hit low, they just sort of sound distorted. they sounded better when i had a majestic 1500 watt to them..lol maybe the RF amp is just too much they can handle, so they will sound distorted because of that. 

the only way to know is if i buy a good 15" sub with the right box. 

so you guys think 1 15" sub will sound deeper and hit harder than the 2 12's i have?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

it should get just as loud and a lor deeper...
i say go with a brahma :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

A 15 has less cone area than 2 12's. 15's dont play lower than 12's, and 12's dont play tighter than 15's. The only way you'll be better off with 1 15 over 2 12's is if you get a pretty good 15 vs 2 decent 12's.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

^^^yep...the size of the sub doesn't justify it to "play lower" or "play tighter" it depends on the fs of the sub, as well as a couple other factors. (including box)


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i knew that just by throwing in a 15 would make it better, but by buying a top notch 15" sub should hopefully do the trick.

has anyone ran 1 15" sub in a small car, and what are you opinions on how is sounded?

my subs are decent, so hopefully a high end 15" sub would sound somewhat deeper and hit harder?



what do you guys think i should do? i have a good basic understanding on systems, im just sure that you guys know a lot more. 
i would know how to build a box, but figuring what sub i should use would be difficult because ive only used RF, pioneer, and kicker subs. 

thanks.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

u dont know any1 with a 15?"

i say just go buy a 15" and try it out....but like stated above you need a good 15 vs 2 12" decent subs...

to be honest with you if you had 2 decent 12s (even w6..just an example) i think you would be happy..

cuz man those comp vrs are like what $80 each still? thats a paper weight IMO


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

get and adire brahma 15 and get a subzero box made specifically for and adire brahma 15. check out audioperfect.com for the box


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

L7 15,

the shit will rattle your teeth out

done.........


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

i would go with the 2 12's if it was me


----------



## juicdcutlass (Jan 17, 2003)

first you had 2 - 12's and looking at a 15.. I say you skip the middle work and go right for the end ... and get the Audiobahn 34" Sub!










Only $3000... Buy It Now!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that things a turd....


----------



## juicdcutlass (Jan 17, 2003)

i was just kidding.. i have seen 1 car with the old Clarion 32" sub and it looked rediculous... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lol...nice one


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Nov 11 2004, 07:12 AM
> *3 15" Diamond Audios on a huge ass Memphis amp. Game over.
> [snapback]2384162[/snapback]​*


try reading.... he listed his options


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

has anyone noticed a major change from switching to 2 decent (?) subs as compared to 1 good 15" sub?

If anyone here has.


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

I've got 2 12" Kicker CompVRs also, mine are on a Kicker kx 850w bridged in my car. replaced all 6 stock speakers and have a lil cheap 4chan amp running to 4 of them for mostly voice, let the subs take care of the bass- so it has decent voice too, hollers for reg aftermarket speakers on a lil amp.. (i just left the door speakers hooked up to the HU, too lazy to put wiring thru the doors lol). It's in a 91 deville so it had the stupid metal behind the seats, I removed the seats and jig sawed a good few decent sized holes but left it so my seats have perfect back support still and u can't even tell it was modified. except the bass sounds a million times better than before i cut it out.

you got the same subs as i do and i'm pretty happy with mine, and i've had 15"s before in a s10 blazer (which anything will sound great in a blazer, it's like a fuckin bass tube lol) I loved the 15"s and they were great but the kicker 12" comp vrs aren't as bad as i see peeps in here sayin they are.

I think It sounds good- i'd like a little more but it's beats pretty good. My rearview mirror is litteraly un-usable when i got it turned up not even half way so thats pretty good lol. :thumbsup: I'm prob gunna sell it all and get some solo-baric L7 15s and EVs tho soon. speakin of evs, tc92 wat up with that ev? still interested- :biggrin:


I'd say buy a nice 15 at a local store (solo-baric L7 15", my boy has 1 of them in his maxima and if his trunk didn't rattle so fucking bad it would sound great lol- if someone sits on the trunk his shit sounds excellent lol.) brahmas (sp?) i hear hit nicely too but i never heard one in person so i can't comment. buy a 15 and see how ya like it, if ya don't- bring it back within 30 days and just be like it wasn't wat u wanted or w/e, I'm sure they'd let you if the sub wasn't blown or w/e.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

the system cracked my rear view mirrow and cracked the outer cone of one sub. those two things have never happened in any of my cars. it sounds the same though. im sure im giving my subs too much power, but nothing bad has happened yet.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

you can look at this a couple ways as a whole...

15 inch is real close to the same air movement or displacement as they call it as 2 12's

speed is not an issue in the woofer world linearty is more important


the enclosure is key sealed ported bandpass this can really make a 15 tear your head off and the 12's can really do damage

i think your application like space amp power speaker load lots of variances

but i really know from experience its pretty close to the same...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 16 2004, 02:00 PM
> *has anyone noticed a major change from switching to 2 decent (?) subs as compared to 1 good 15" sub?
> 
> If anyone here has.
> [snapback]2417835[/snapback]​*


I switched from eight 12's sealed,
to ONE vented 15" Brahma...
It OWNED the eight 12's with the same power...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 22 2004, 09:41 AM
> *I switched from eight 12's sealed,
> to ONE vented 15" Brahma...
> It OWNED the eight 12's with the same power...
> [snapback]2436486[/snapback]​*



that seeme like an incredible gain..what kind of 12's?
:biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 22 2004, 10:44 AM
> *that seeme like an incredible gain..what kind of 12's?
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2436495[/snapback]​*


I think the guy that built the box for the 15 had a few tricks up his sleeve.....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Nov 23 2004, 10:18 AM
> *I think the guy that built the box for the 15 had a few tricks up his sleeve.....
> [snapback]2440110[/snapback]​*


yes he did!
He is THE MAN at sub enclosure design and build!
He will design and build ALL my future sub enclousures...

The name has been left out to protect the innocent...


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

so how much am i looking at to get a special made box with the sub.

any pics of the box and how it was made or it is too top secret?

i know my amp could push some extra power, im sure it could push a top end 15" sub.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 23 2004, 01:53 PM
> *so how much am i looking at to get a special made box with the sub.
> 
> any pics of the box and how it was made or it is too top secret?
> ...


I have a feeling they wont build one for you.


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

It all depends on your subs, settings, and alot of other things. I mean I have 2 12's in a ported box and i can beat out alot of other peoples systems and i don't even turn my bass on and it shakes all my mirrors and everything so it all depends.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Nov 23 2004, 09:49 PM
> *It all depends on your subs, settings, and alot of other things. I mean I have 2 12's in a ported box and i can beat out alot of other peoples systems and i don't even turn my bass on and it shakes all my mirrors and everything so it all depends.
> [snapback]2442552[/snapback]​*


WoW! :0 

You must be beating some very silent systems 
if you don't even have to turn your bass on... :worship: 

I'm also a tad worried about about your mirrors shaking,
with your bass turned off and all...  

Just think of how many MORE systems you could beat
if you actually turned your bass on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronic needs a new name (Nov 19, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Nah, thats just how hard my system hits and all i do is have the front and rear speakers both at 0. I have beat alot of good systems too. I beat 3 10's, 1 15, and most others i just see on the street so i don't know what they have.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Nov 23 2004, 11:37 PM
> *Nah, thats just how hard my system hits and all i do is have the front and rear speakers both at 0. I have beat alot of good systems too. I beat 3 10's, 1 15, and most others i just see on the street so i don't know what they have.
> [snapback]2442864[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: 

Good on ya mayne...


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Nov 23 2004, 06:45 PM
> *I have a feeling they wont build one for you.
> [snapback]2442284[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Nov 23 2004, 11:37 PM
> *Nah, thats just how hard my system hits and all i do is have the front and rear speakers both at 0. I have beat alot of good systems too. I beat 3 10's, 1 15, and most others i just see on the street so i don't know what they have.
> [snapback]2442864[/snapback]​*


So you can have everything not playing and it "hits" better than everybody else? Did you eat paint chips as a kid?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 23 2004, 11:18 AM
> *yes he did!
> He is THE MAN at sub enclosure design and build!
> He will design and build ALL my future sub enclousures...
> ...



yeah like 2 more 15's behind the first one..im gonna see if these brahma are as tough as people say they are..soundslike bs to me ...96 inchs of woofer are smashed buy one 15..let me do the 8 12 box i bet it want beat me...what brand were the 12's?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Nov 23 2004, 10:18 AM
> *I think the guy that built the box for the 15 had a few tricks up his sleeve.....
> [snapback]2440110[/snapback]​*


OR maybe the guy who built the box for the 12's was blind and incompetent?? lmao


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

> *So you can have everything not playing and it "hits" better than everybody else? Did you eat paint chips as a kid?*


It's playing dumbass if you knew anything about systems you would know what i'm talking about. Go learn something.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 24 2004, 02:53 PM
> *OR maybe the guy who built the box for the 12's was blind and incompetent??  lmao
> [snapback]2445022[/snapback]​*


The box for eight 12's was SEALED, common chamber 8cu ft total volume per the 1 cube per sub reccomendation... Space was a factor, being in the extended cab of a B2200... With sealed boxes all you can do is build it, mount the subs and HOPE it's loud... It was origionally designed and built to be PRETTY and NOT loud...
So with that said, the Brahma 15 didn't have a GREAT deal of competition, but still impressive to take out eight 12's and replace it with ONE 15 and be twice as loud...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Nov 24 2004, 02:57 PM
> *It's playing dumbass if you knew anything about systems you would know what i'm talking about. Go learn something.
> [snapback]2445039[/snapback]​*


You really should learn a little about us before you say we need to learn about systems... We just don't understand your ebonics/ghetto slang way of explaining how you are louder than everyone you know...


----------



## thetruthc32 (Jun 20, 2004)

want to know 2


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

This will work


----------



## NDMstang65 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2004, 05:26 AM
> *This will work
> [snapback]2446711[/snapback]​*


that is one old worn out stroker


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Yup, besides the fact strokers are NOT good for daily use...


----------



## 30-06 (Oct 28, 2002)

i got one 15" jl in the high output box and its sounds good, im about to buy another


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 30-06_@Nov 25 2004, 10:47 AM
> *i got one 15" jl in the high output box and its sounds good, im about to buy another
> [snapback]2447004[/snapback]​*


What series JL 15"?
And what "high output box"?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

always 12" subs. they always gave me that deep hard punch that i love. i alway felt like a 15 was a slugish...didnt punch hard enough


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 25 2004, 10:55 AM
> *always 12" subs. they always gave me that deep hard punch that i love. i alway felt like a 15 was a slugish...didnt punch hard enough
> [snapback]2447024[/snapback]​*


You were using shitty 15's then... 
And more likely than that, your box for them was completely wrong... 
And I'd bet 5 bucks it was sealed...

Please explain reasons and conditions and products before you make such a large generalization like "12's are better than 15's cause 15"s are sluggish"...


----------



## bahaman (Jul 26, 2004)

had 3 15 in a truck with 1000 going 2 them and sold and put 2 15 was 10 times louder


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

> *You really should learn a little about us before you say we need to learn about systems... We just don't understand your ebonics/ghetto slang way of explaining how you are louder than everyone you know...*


Show me one ghetto thing I said. I didn't say everybody needs to learn more just that guy. You would know that if you read better.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 24 2004, 10:46 AM
> *yeah like 2 more 15's behind the first one..im gonna see if these brahma are as tough as people say they are..soundslike bs to me ...96 inchs of woofer are smashed buy one 15..let me do the 8 12 box i bet it want beat me...what brand were the 12's?
> 
> [snapback]2444185[/snapback]​*


If you wanna really be blown away... the original change was an OLD round Solobaric 15, which was still louder than the 12's were.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Nov 24 2004, 02:57 PM
> *It's playing dumbass if you knew anything about systems you would know what i'm talking about. Go learn something.
> [snapback]2445039[/snapback]​*


You're the one saying you are louder than everybody else with your volume on 0 and the bass turned off! Anybody who has ever operated a radio knows you are full of shit. Go learn something.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bahaman_@Nov 26 2004, 12:53 PM
> *had 3 15 in a truck with 1000 going 2 them and sold and put 2 15 was 10 times louder
> [snapback]2449993[/snapback]​*


2 15's was 100 dB louder?


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

> *You're the one saying you are louder than everybody else with your volume on 0 and the bass turned off! Anybody who has ever operated a radio knows you are full of shit. Go learn something.*


Did I say the volume was at 0? The settings on my radio for my front and rear speakers go from 5 to -5 for each side. The more positive you go the more power is taken from the other speakers the more negative you go the more power is given to the other speakers. For example If i put my front speakers on 5 and back on -5 then its like the back aren't even on. The way i have them set is i have the front and rear equally set on 0 so the front speakers, 6x9's and subwoofers are all getting the same amount of power(plus the power from my amp), so i don't have to have my bass on. So seriously go learn something.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 11 2004, 11:17 PM
> *^^^yep...the size of the sub doesn't justify it to "play lower" or "play tighter" it depends on the fs of the sub, as well as a couple other factors. (including box)
> [snapback]2387234[/snapback]​*


Yep a 8" sub can play down to 32hz :machinegun: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 28 2004, 06:27 PM
> *Yep a 8" sub can play down to 32hz :machinegun:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]2455452[/snapback]​*


oh it can't? that's news to me. we just hooked some up the other day that were playing DAMN low just fine.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Adire Audio Koda 8...

Fs = 32Hz

Large SQL 1.0 ft³ tuned to 28Hz, Ø2.5" x 14"L 

Hmmm, free air resonant frequency is 32Hz
and recommended vented box tuning is 28Hz

NO WAY it could EVER play LOW!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what are we hitting with that?^^^


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Nov 28 2004, 01:08 PM
> *Did I say the volume was at 0? The settings on my radio for my front and rear speakers go from 5 to -5 for each side. The more positive you go the more power is taken from the other speakers the more negative you go the more power is given to the other speakers. For example  If i put my front speakers on 5  and back on -5 then its like the back aren't even on. The way i have them set is i have the front and rear equally set on 0 so the front speakers, 6x9's and subwoofers are all getting the same amount of power(plus the power from my amp), so i don't have to have my bass on. So seriously go learn something.
> [snapback]2454731[/snapback]​*


I think YOU should go learn something, you just made yourself look dumber than before. Making the setting negative doesn't put more power to other speakers, the other speakers stay the same. The one you made negative REDUCES power and keeps the others the same. Since you are a genious, you'd know that the bass on zero with the volume on 15 can yield the SAME POWER and SAME VOLUME as the bass on -5 and volume on 20. So really, somebody can put their bass on -15 and be louder than you with your "bass on". Both of us can have the same amp with your amp wide open and mine with the gain all the way down and me louder than you.... imagine that. Go hit the "loud" button on your radio so you can feel better and STFU.


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Alright look man i'ma drop it cause i got my system wired to be able to take power from speakers and what not like i said, in case i ever blow a speaker, i lose that sound.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 2 2004, 04:34 PM
> *Alright look man i'ma drop it cause i got my system wired to be able to take power from speakers and what not like i said, in case i ever blow a speaker, i  lose that sound.
> [snapback]2468905[/snapback]​*


No, you THINK you have it wired that way. You have a single channel going to the speaker, it puts that power on that speaker... it doesnt take power from another channel and put it there. Thats why its called a "channel".


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

no I really do have it hooked up the way i said I had it made like that in case i blow a speaker or something like that. I know how most people have systems hooked up, but mine's different. Why you gonna keep talking after i dropped it anyway, you're a fucking internet thug. Talk Shit Online Talk Nothing Offline.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Messacant's are funny... :roflmao:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 2 2004, 09:36 PM
> *no I really do have it hooked up the way i said I had it made like that in case i blow a speaker or something like that. I know how most people have systems hooked up, but mine's different. Why you gonna keep talking after i dropped it anyway, you're a fucking internet thug. Talk Shit Online Talk Nothing Offline.
> [snapback]2469966[/snapback]​*


Do you have my phone number? Do you have my address? How can I "talk nothing offline" when you have no way to contact me? The way you hooked yours up is planning on stuff breaking so you'll have speakers hooked up already to pick up the slack. There is NOTHING to that setup to "transfer power" like you said before. Since when are thugs IT pros wearing dress pants and collared shirts? I feel so.... gangsta.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Gangsta, Gangsta! That's what they're yellin'

"It's not about a salary, it's all about reality" - KRS One

Gangsta, Gangsta! That's what they're yellin'

"He'll just call you a low-life motherfucker, and talk about your funky ways"


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

> *I feel so.... gangsta.*


You don't even know the true meaning of gangster.


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes i Can transfer power,Like I said you don't know my system so you can't say how I have it hooked up and what it can do.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 3 2004, 09:21 PM
> *You don't even know the true meaning of gangster.
> [snapback]2473091[/snapback]​*


*You* said I was a thug, *you're* the one that doesn't know the true meaning.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 3 2004, 09:23 PM
> *Yes i Can transfer power,Like I said you don't know my system so you can't say how I have it hooked up and what it can do.
> [snapback]2473102[/snapback]​*


I dont have to know your system to know YOU CAN'T DO THAT. You dont have a total power that is divided per channel being used. Each channel only does so much, and each channel does equal power. If its 50x4, thats 200 watts total, you have 50 watts per channel. If you use 2 channels, thats 50x2, 100 watts total. You can't defy physics because you use your fade and balance.


----------



## Breakdancin11 (Nov 30, 2003)

I will just skip over the little war right there and say my piece on the 2 12s versus 1 15.

Im a big fan of 1 sub set ups just because you can make one sub do what it can take 2 subs to do. 1 15 can easily be louder then 2 12s and sound alot better. Alot of whats going on in your system has to do with your box and install. If you dont what the hell you are doing and have a half assed box your going to sound like shit. 

I say get a 15 XXX and let it wang

-Jp


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes I can divide my power, you just think you can't buy systems that do that but if you look hard enough and pay enough you can get one. 

[/QUOTE]Do you have my phone number? Do you have my address?


> You're right, 214-944-5696, 408 W. 9th St. Dallas, Texas. Here's mine come and get me motherfucker.


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

ask for J


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

And this not physics


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 25 2004, 10:05 AM
> *You were using shitty 15's then...
> And more likely than that, your box for them was completely wrong...
> And I'd bet 5 bucks it was sealed...
> ...


gereralization :uh: i just said I FELT not everyone else or this was how it is. i was saying on just what it is to me. yes always sealed. never could build or find a person that could build a pass right, dont dig the3 breathing noise :uh: the 15s sounded fine dont get me wrong but when pitted up to the 12s i liked the 12s


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 5 2004, 12:24 PM
> *gereralization :uh:  i just said I FELT not everyone else or this was how it is. i was saying on just what it is to me.  yes always sealed. never could build or find a person that could build a pass right, dont dig the3 breathing noise :uh:  the 15s sounded fine dont get me wrong but when pitted up to the 12s i liked the 12s
> [snapback]2476247[/snapback]​*


I well understood this was just how YOU felt about them, and thats cool...
But the reason you feel this way is because you have never heard a 15" sub in a PROPER vented enclosure before...
If the enclosure is designed and built CORRECTLY you will NEVER hear any "breathing noises" coming from the port...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 4 2004, 11:16 AM
> *Yes I can divide my power, you just think you can't buy systems that do that but if you look hard enough and pay enough you can get one.
> 
> *


Do you have my phone number? Do you have my address?


> *
> You're right, 214-944-5696, 408 W. 9th St. Dallas, Texas. Here's mine come and get me motherfucker.
> [snapback]2474020[/snapback]​*


OK, then show the group what exactly it is that you have that transfers power. Lets see it. I know whats available, I've had my hands on stuff that would boggle your mind that wont be out for another year or two. 

I'm glad to see you are dumb enough to post your number and address on a forum. I dont care how much of an ethug you are, and I still can't see why you seem to think I am. How does your dad feel about you giving out his number? Should I ask for Mr. Hernandez instead?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 4 2004, 11:25 AM
> *And this not physics
> [snapback]2474032[/snapback]​*


So, characteristics of electricity and how it works isn't physics?

*phys·ics ( P ) Pronunciation Key (fzks)
n. 
(used with a sing. verb) The science of matter and energy and of interactions between the two, grouped in traditional fields such as acoustics, optics, mechanics, thermodynamics, and electromagnetism, as well as in modern extensions including atomic and nuclear physics, cryogenics, solid-state physics, particle physics, and plasma physics. 

watt ( P ) Pronunciation Key (wt)
n. Electricity Abbr. W 
An International System unit of power equal to one joule per second.*

A watt looks like energy to me.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

heh...take that trip from SC to texas..i'm sure it'll be SOO worth it, lmao


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

My last name ain't even Hernandez.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 5 2004, 07:02 PM
> *My last name ain't even Hernandez.
> [snapback]2477152[/snapback]​*


Talk to the phone company about that, they say it is.


----------

